# NAD Dr Z Monza



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday on a grand slam deal. Cleaned it up, Deoxit treatment, and it is ready to rock out. This little thing is a heavy weight beast that punches like a 100 watter. Specs say it is a 39 pound grab and go monster. It has a 10 inch Red Fang alnico, Dr Z spec speaker. EL 84, and 20 punishing Watts that start off big at 9 o’clock, and pretty much acts like my Ceriatone Express Trainwreck clone, only darker, and mucho simpler to dial in.

Simply dial down the volume on the guitar to 2 or 3, to get loud sparking clean, and twist up for blooming sag.

It has some similarities to a Wreck, that hiss is there when the playing goes silent. It is almost a Wreck in a box. I am curious what Greenbacks would do.

Pictures






























It is still insanely loud with the Brake Lite.
It is 10 years old, still likely sporting the original JJ power and pre amp tubes. I don’t think that this amp was played much.
The Dr Z mods that are available for this amp would make it a more useful amp for pushing the tubes. PPIMV and 16 ohm out would be nice.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Tone Chaser said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a grand slam deal. Cleaned it up, Deoxit treatment, and it is ready to rock out. This little thing is a heavy weight beast that punches like a 100 watter. Specs say it is a 39 pound grab and go monster. It has a 10 inch Red Fang alnico, Dr Z spec speaker. EL 84, and 20 punishing Watts that start off big at 9 o’clock, and pretty much acts like my Ceriatone Express Trainwreck clone, only darker, and mucho simpler to dial in.
> 
> Simply dial down the volume on the guitar to 2 or 3, to get loud sparking clean, and twist up for blooming sag.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new amp. All Zs I have owned were crazy loud for their size. I have found the brake lites generally useless for getting home volumes, they take just enough of the edge off to keep a sound guy happy IMHO. Anyways, I digress.... cool little amp, enjoy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't so much find Z's to be loud as I do that they fill up frequencies very well. I learned this the hard way with a maz sr and my 100W boutique gainbeast haha.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Z's are great, especially the simpler ones. I like the 2-4 knob configuration amps, they get things done without a lot of complicated circuit BS. I also agree that they fill the frequencies well but I would say they are naturally loud, at least the ones I've had.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> I don't so much find Z's to be loud as I do that they fill up frequencies very well. I learned this the hard way with a maz sr and my 100W boutique gainbeast haha.


Man, if you didnt think a Maz Senior was loud I think you may have hearing problems. Haha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Man, if you didnt think a Maz Senior was loud I think you may have hearing problems. Haha


I think you've missed all my posts about my band haha.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Man, if you didnt think a Maz Senior was loud I think you may have hearing problems. Haha


We're talking about the guy that stacks a Twin with a JCM


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> We're talking about the guy that stacks a Twin with a JCM


He must hate his fan!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> He must hate his fan!


Just can't hear fan's complaints.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Just can't hear fan's complaints.


He means jamspace neighbours.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! 

I'm a Z fan and agree that they are loud amps for the rating.


----------

